# School of Muscle Expert Interview with Lee Hayward



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

A few weeks ago Sean Nalewanyj (the author of the best selling ebook The Truth About Building Muscle) interviewed me for an upcoming website feature. We went into a lot of detail about various training techniques and strategies for building maximum muscle mass, over coming training plateaus, as well as some of the tips and [...]

*Read More...*


----------

